
Google announces the Pixelbook, its new high-end 2-in-1 Chromebook - thesanerguy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/04/google-announces-the-pixelbook-its-new-high-end-2-in-1-chromebook/
======
metalliqaz
$1000 and $100 more for a pen? WAT?

I bought my wife the Acer R11 last year for less than $250. It's nicely
portable, has a touch screen and folds into a tablet, and was the first
chromebook to run Android apps.

Why would someone pay 4x as much for the same thing with an i5 processor? You
can get a nice full-fledged laptop for that price. Insane.

